# Recalcati, "Non è più come prima" (neanche gli ormoni)



## Innominata (16 Marzo 2014)

*Recalcati, "Non è più come prima" (neanche gli ormoni)*

Sono appena tornata dall'Auditorium dove sono stata a sentire Massimo Recalcati (e intanto, bastano cinque minuti a capire la differenza tra lui e Galimberti). L'argomento è quanto mai pregnante per questo luogo, visto che parlava del tradimento e del perdono, il perdono che rende possibile perdonare l'impossibile, e tuttavia anche l'impossibilità al perdono ha una sua dignità...il perdono come lavoro attivo, come amore che vuole ritornare, che vuole che sia per sempre. Mi ha molto colpito il discorso sull'Amore il cui "vero" fondamento è il voler sempre restare nello stesso, volere ancora lo stesso per trovare di nuovo il nuovo, che conserva questa curiosità e questa "mission" : tanto più la conserva quando viene meno lo splendore narcisistico della passione e della propria immagine per forza galvanizzata. Il vero lavoro e il vero spirito dell'Amore sono trasformare lo stesso in nuovo, e non cercare sempre il nuovo scoprendo che invece è lo stesso. Lui si riferisce soprattutto agli amori che segnano una vita, generato condivisione e passioni capaci di durare nel tempo, figli, famiglia, memorie, quotidianità, progetti, dolori, gioe. Legami che non si esauriscono nell'estasi fuggevole che fa degli amanti gli unti del Signore, che si sentono unici e speciali trascinati da qualcosa che sembra siano in grado di provare solo loro. Ebbene, cosa succede a questi legami quando uno dei due va a vivere in segreto uno spergiuro? E' possibile l'esperienza del perdono, e come è possibile?
Si tratta di perdonare l'imperdonabile. Il perdonabile è sempre nell'ordine del peccato veniale, dello scusabile, perdonare l'imperdonabile è il gesto più radicale dell'amore. Niente a che vedere però con la magnanimità, con la generosità, e soprattutto se cade dall'alto non è perdono! Il suo senso sta proprio nel rinnovare lo Stesso. Somiglia in questo alla vita, che rinnova sempre se stessa nelle stagioni, nel tempo, nelle giornate, nelle condizioni di luce e notte, nei panorami, nel traffico e nei momenti senza traffico, e l'Amore così coincide con la sua radice, A-mors, senza morte.
 In tutto questo, mentre tornavo sul 53, cinquanta minuti seduta accanto al finestrino attraverso la città, sotto un cielo di un azzurro strepitoso, dopo un prosecco con un budinetto di patate, come pensiero parassita mi è piombato improvvisamente in testa che tutto sommato meglio una mattinata così che una trombata...un meraviglioso incontro d'amore con la giornata, mica facile! Oppure semplicemente, come dice Recalcati nel titolo del suo libro, "Niente è come prima", nel mio caso neanche gli ormoni.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sono appena tornata dall'Auditorium dove sono stata a sentire Massimo Recalcati (e intanto, bastano cinque minuti a capire la differenza tra lui e Galimberti). L'argomento è quanto mai pregnante per questo luogo, visto che parlava del tradimento e del perdono, il perdono che rende possibile perdonare l'impossibile, e tuttavia anche l'impossibilità al perdono ha una sua dignità...il perdono come lavoro attivo, come amore che vuole ritornare, che vuole che sia per sempre. Mi ha molto colpito il discorso sull'Amore il cui "vero" fondamento è il voler sempre restare nello stesso, volere ancora lo stesso per trovare di nuovo il nuovo, che conserva questa curiosità e questa "mission" : tanto più la conserva quando viene meno lo splendore narcisistico della passione e della propria immagine per forza galvanizzata. Il vero lavoro e il vero spirito dell'Amore sono trasformare lo stesso in nuovo, e non cercare sempre il nuovo scoprendo che invece è lo stesso. Lui si riferisce soprattutto agli amori che segnano una vita, generato condivisione e passioni capaci di durare nel tempo, figli, famiglia, memorie, quotidianità, progetti, dolori, gioe. Legami che non si esauriscono nell'estasi fuggevole che fa degli amanti gli unti del Signore, che si sentono unici e speciali trascinati da qualcosa che sembra siano in grado di provare solo loro. Ebbene, cosa succede a questi legami quando uno dei due va a vivere in segreto uno spergiuro? E' possibile l'esperienza del perdono, e come è possibile?
> Si tratta di perdonare l'imperdonabile. Il perdonabile è sempre nell'ordine del peccato veniale, dello scusabile, perdonare l'imperdonabile è il gesto più radicale dell'amore. Niente a che vedere però con la magnanimità, con la generosità, e soprattutto se cade dall'alto non è perdono! Il suo senso sta proprio nel rinnovare lo Stesso. Somiglia in questo alla vita, che rinnova sempre se stessa nelle stagioni, nel tempo, nelle giornate, nelle condizioni di luce e notte, nei panorami, nel traffico e nei momenti senza traffico, e l'Amore così coincide con la sua radice, A-mors, senza morte.
> In tutto questo, mentre tornavo sul 53, cinquanta minuti seduta accanto al finestrino attraverso la città, sotto un cielo di un azzurro strepitoso, dopo un prosecco con un budinetto di patate, come pensiero parassita mi è piombato improvvisamente in testa che tutto sommato meglio una mattinata così che una trombata...un meraviglioso incontro d'amore con la giornata, mica facile! Oppure semplicemente, come dice Recalcati nel titolo del suo libro, "Niente è come prima", nel mio caso neanche gli ormoni.



...ma questa gliela dovresti far leggere.
vale più di una recensione.:up::up::up:
proprio vero,
 in fondo si tratta solo di comprendere il significato profondo delle parole.
e poi sono parole semplici, elementari: tradimento, perdono.
eppure il senso profondo, inconscio di queste parole ci sfugge continuamente.
pensa che io prima del fattaccio, pensavo che perdonare sarebbe stato facile e veloce,
 un automatismo, un mio volere.
una parola vuota, buona solo per le poesie e per i romanzi d'amore.
come del tradimento...
in fondo tra-udire come dicono i filosofi...attraversare, tradire il noi.
anche chi tradisce deve, se vuole o è sensibile fare i conti con questa parola.
e non è per niente facile.
in fondo resta che si tradisce chi si ama, 
altrimenti non avrebbe senso tradire
e si perdona chi si ama, 
anche perchè questo non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sono appena tornata dall'Auditorium dove sono stata a sentire Massimo Recalcati (e intanto, bastano cinque minuti a capire la differenza tra lui e Galimberti). L'argomento è quanto mai pregnante per questo luogo, visto che parlava del tradimento e del perdono, il perdono che rende possibile perdonare l'impossibile, e tuttavia anche l'impossibilità al perdono ha una sua dignità...il perdono come lavoro attivo, come amore che vuole ritornare, che vuole che sia per sempre. Mi ha molto colpito il discorso sull'Amore il cui "vero" fondamento è il voler sempre restare nello stesso, volere ancora lo stesso per trovare di nuovo il nuovo, che conserva questa curiosità e questa "mission" : tanto più la conserva quando viene meno lo splendore narcisistico della passione e della propria immagine per forza galvanizzata. Il vero lavoro e il vero spirito dell'Amore sono trasformare lo stesso in nuovo, e non cercare sempre il nuovo scoprendo che invece è lo stesso. Lui si riferisce soprattutto agli amori che segnano una vita, generato condivisione e passioni capaci di durare nel tempo, figli, famiglia, memorie, quotidianità, progetti, dolori, gioe. Legami che non si esauriscono nell'estasi fuggevole che fa degli amanti gli unti del Signore, che si sentono unici e speciali trascinati da qualcosa che sembra siano in grado di provare solo loro. Ebbene, cosa succede a questi legami quando uno dei due va a vivere in segreto uno spergiuro? E' possibile l'esperienza del perdono, e come è possibile?
> Si tratta di perdonare l'imperdonabile. Il perdonabile è sempre nell'ordine del peccato veniale, dello scusabile, perdonare l'imperdonabile è il gesto più radicale dell'amore. Niente a che vedere però con la magnanimità, con la generosità, e soprattutto se cade dall'alto non è perdono! Il suo senso sta proprio nel rinnovare lo Stesso. Somiglia in questo alla vita, che rinnova sempre se stessa nelle stagioni, nel tempo, nelle giornate, nelle condizioni di luce e notte, nei panorami, nel traffico e nei momenti senza traffico, e l'Amore così coincide con la sua radice, A-mors, senza morte.
> *In tutto questo, mentre tornavo sul 53, cinquanta minuti seduta accanto al finestrino attraverso la città, sotto un cielo di un azzurro strepitoso, dopo un prosecco con un budinetto di patate, come pensiero parassita mi è piombato improvvisamente in testa che tutto sommato meglio una mattinata così che una trombata*...un meraviglioso incontro d'amore con la giornata, mica facile! Oppure semplicemente, come dice Recalcati nel titolo del suo libro, "Niente è come prima", nel mio caso neanche gli ormoni.


:smile:
che bello leggerti

il neretto è la ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sono appena tornata dall'Auditorium dove sono stata a sentire Massimo Recalcati (e intanto, bastano cinque minuti a capire la differenza tra lui e Galimberti). L'argomento è quanto mai pregnante per questo luogo, visto che parlava del tradimento e del perdono, il perdono che rende possibile perdonare l'impossibile, e tuttavia anche l'impossibilità al perdono ha una sua dignità...il perdono come lavoro attivo, come amore che vuole ritornare, che vuole che sia per sempre. Mi ha molto colpito il discorso sull'Amore il cui "vero" fondamento è il voler sempre restare nello stesso, volere ancora lo stesso per trovare di nuovo il nuovo, che conserva questa curiosità e questa "mission" : tanto più la conserva quando viene meno lo splendore narcisistico della passione e della propria immagine per forza galvanizzata. Il vero lavoro e il vero spirito dell'Amore sono trasformare lo stesso in nuovo, e non cercare sempre il nuovo scoprendo che invece è lo stesso. Lui si riferisce soprattutto agli amori che segnano una vita, generato condivisione e passioni capaci di durare nel tempo, figli, famiglia, memorie, quotidianità, progetti, dolori, gioe. Legami che non si esauriscono nell'estasi fuggevole che fa degli amanti gli unti del Signore, che si sentono unici e speciali trascinati da qualcosa che sembra siano in grado di provare solo loro. Ebbene, cosa succede a questi legami quando uno dei due va a vivere in segreto uno spergiuro? E' possibile l'esperienza del perdono, e come è possibile?
> Si tratta di perdonare l'imperdonabile. Il perdonabile è sempre nell'ordine del peccato veniale, dello scusabile, perdonare l'imperdonabile è il gesto più radicale dell'amore. Niente a che vedere però con la magnanimità, con la generosità, e soprattutto se cade dall'alto non è perdono! Il suo senso sta proprio nel rinnovare lo Stesso. Somiglia in questo alla vita, che rinnova sempre se stessa nelle stagioni, nel tempo, nelle giornate, nelle condizioni di luce e notte, nei panorami, nel traffico e nei momenti senza traffico, e l'Amore così coincide con la sua radice, A-mors, senza morte.
> In tutto questo, mentre tornavo sul 53, cinquanta minuti seduta accanto al finestrino attraverso la città, sotto un cielo di un azzurro strepitoso, dopo un prosecco con un budinetto di patate, come pensiero parassita mi è piombato improvvisamente in testa che tutto sommato meglio una mattinata così che una trombata...un meraviglioso incontro d'amore con la giornata, mica facile! Oppure semplicemente, come dice Recalcati nel titolo del suo libro, "Niente è come prima", nel mio caso neanche gli ormoni.


Per me si è documentato qui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Il nutrimento intellettuale è amore per chi ha intelletto :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sono appena tornata dall'Auditorium dove sono stata a sentire Massimo Recalcati (e intanto, bastano cinque minuti a capire la differenza tra lui e Galimberti). L'argomento è quanto mai pregnante per questo luogo, visto che parlava del tradimento e del perdono, il perdono che rende possibile perdonare l'impossibile, e tuttavia anche l'impossibilità al perdono ha una sua dignità...il perdono come lavoro attivo, come amore che vuole ritornare, che vuole che sia per sempre. Mi ha molto colpito il discorso sull'Amore il cui "vero" fondamento è il voler sempre restare nello stesso, volere ancora lo stesso per trovare di nuovo il nuovo, che conserva questa curiosità e questa "mission" : tanto più la conserva quando viene meno lo splendore narcisistico della passione e della propria immagine per forza galvanizzata. Il vero lavoro e il vero spirito dell'Amore sono trasformare lo stesso in nuovo, e non cercare sempre il nuovo scoprendo che invece è lo stesso. Lui si riferisce soprattutto agli amori che segnano una vita, generato condivisione e passioni capaci di durare nel tempo, figli, famiglia, memorie, quotidianità, progetti, dolori, gioe. Legami che non si esauriscono nell'estasi fuggevole che fa degli amanti gli unti del Signore, che si sentono unici e speciali trascinati da qualcosa che sembra siano in grado di provare solo loro. Ebbene, cosa succede a questi legami quando uno dei due va a vivere in segreto uno spergiuro? E' possibile l'esperienza del perdono, e come è possibile?
> Si tratta di perdonare l'imperdonabile. Il perdonabile è sempre nell'ordine del peccato veniale, dello scusabile, perdonare l'imperdonabile è il gesto più radicale dell'amore. Niente a che vedere però con la magnanimità, con la generosità, e soprattutto se cade dall'alto non è perdono! Il suo senso sta proprio nel rinnovare lo Stesso. Somiglia in questo alla vita, che rinnova sempre se stessa nelle stagioni, nel tempo, nelle giornate, nelle condizioni di luce e notte, nei panorami, nel traffico e nei momenti senza traffico, e l'Amore così coincide con la sua radice, A-mors, senza morte.
> In tutto questo, mentre tornavo sul 53, cinquanta minuti seduta accanto al finestrino attraverso la città, sotto un cielo di un azzurro strepitoso, dopo un prosecco con un budinetto di patate, come pensiero parassita mi è piombato improvvisamente in testa che tutto sommato meglio una mattinata così che una trombata...un meraviglioso incontro d'amore con la giornata, mica facile! Oppure semplicemente, come dice Recalcati nel titolo del suo libro, "Niente è come prima", nel mio caso neanche gli ormoni.


Super inno :up:


----------



## Fantastica (16 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> ...un meraviglioso incontro d'amore con la giornata.


SI'.
Ogni. Giornata.


E mi perdonerai e mi perdoneranno i filosofi e mi perdoneranno i musicisti e i coltissimi qui dentro. Ma io, siccome parva licet componere magnis sempre, ci sbatto qui questa canzonaccia che per me è il senso di tutto quello che hai scritto di Recalcati e oltre, soprattutto oltre...

[video=youtube;StRtFh01XUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StRtFh01XUo&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Innominata (17 Marzo 2014)

Cosa volete dire con le vostre approvazioni, che tacitamente in fondo esprimete un segreto e liberatorio assenso al fatto che è meglio una_ bella _giornata che una... e che non vedreste l'ora di fare outing?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Cosa volete dire con le vostre approvazioni, che tacitamente in fondo esprimete un segreto e liberatorio assenso al fatto che è meglio una_ bella _giornata che una... e che non vedreste l'ora di fare outing?


Io sorvolo sui miei requisiti per reputare una bella giornata ma te dico solo che sono amante delle sintesi......:rotfl: 

comunque Recalcati e' tosto e me gusta forse pure deppiu' di quel plagiatore compulsivo de Galimba che ormai non sfanculo perche' e della sqquola de Baumann...:mrgreen:

me l'hanno fatto "conoscere" due psicologi che seguo su twitter ed il suo  _Il complesso di Telemaco. Genitori e figli dopo il tramonto del padre_ che non ho ancora finito me pare notevole...

altri due che mi hanno fatto conoscere sti due e' Zoja che ha scritto anche lui un libro sul padre scomparso..."Luigi Zoja - Il Gesto Di Ettore Preistoria, Storia, Attualità E Scomparsa Del Padre! (da finire...sob)...ed Aldo Carotenuto -  Amare tradire (manco cominciato...sigh e sob...)....:mrgreen:

leggili e poi ce fai un bignami che' hai na' bella capoccia....:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (17 Marzo 2014)

ma io mi domando...come si fa a parlare di cultura e filosofia
 con uno che, sbiascica il dialetto romanesco...
come se stesse a mangiar pane e cipolle???


hai visto ..er Dante, quello cor coso, quello , er toscanaccio,...cor nasone...ammazza però quantè mejo dè tutti..li mortacci sua...to devii da legge tutto quanto stasera...
quanto cè d''amparà...li mortacci...
Maria butta la pajata....ci ò fame...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io mi domando...come si fa a parlare di cultura e filosofia
> con uno che, sbiascica il dialetto romanesco...
> come se stesse a mangiar pane e cipolle???
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Cosa volete dire con le vostre approvazioni, che tacitamente in fondo esprimete un segreto e liberatorio assenso al fatto che è meglio una_ bella _giornata che una... e che non vedreste l'ora di fare outing?



Esatto!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Cosa volete dire con le vostre approvazioni, che tacitamente in fondo esprimete un segreto e liberatorio assenso al fatto che è meglio una_ bella _giornata che una... e che non vedreste l'ora di fare outing?


Ma perchè una bella giornata ed una bella premuta non possono convivere? E se la bella premuta facesse la bella giornata? Ed ancora, ma come siete messe tu coi gatti per amanti e quest'altre a passar pomeriggi filando lana?


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè una bella giornata ed una bella premuta non possono convivere? E se la bella premuta facesse la bella giornata? Ed ancora, ma come siete messe tu coi gatti per amanti e quest'altre a passar pomeriggi filando lana?



:rotfl::rotfl:

Premesso che non filo lana (ho pure smesso da anni di lavorare a maglia, e peccato, eh, ché ero puro brava ), ma certo che una bella giornata e una trombata possono convivere. Avoja, se possono.
E anche vero che una trombata ben fatta rende più bella una giornata.
Contemporaneamente, per fare una giornata strepitosa non serve necessariamente trombare.
Questo è, almeno per me


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Premesso che non filo lana (ho pure smesso da anni di lavorare a maglia, e peccato, eh, ché ero puro brava ), ma certo che una bella giornata e una trombata possono convivere. Avoja, se possono.
> E anche vero che una trombata ben fatta rende più bella una giornata.
> ...


Quotissimo, eh...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Premesso che non filo lana (ho pure smesso da anni di lavorare a maglia, e peccato, eh, ché ero puro brava ), ma certo che una bella giornata e una trombata possono convivere. Avoja, se possono.
> E anche vero che una trombata ben fatta rende più bella una giornata.
> ...


Non l'ho detto. Ho detto che eventualmente può farla.


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non l'ho detto. Ho detto che eventualmente può farla.


Nemmeno io ho mai detto che non può farla; ho solo precisato che non è indispensabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho mai detto che non può farla; ho solo precisato che non è indispensabile.


Sicuramente, ma voialtre refrattarie, nel dubbio, andreste al parco, al lago, a fare il pane, la pizza ed anche qualche dolce. Che mondo.


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma voialtre refrattarie, nel dubbio, andreste al parco, al lago, a fare il pane, la pizza ed anche qualche dolce. Che mondo.



:rotfl::rotfl:

Prodigi della menopausa 

Comunque tra sudditanza agli ormoni e refrattarietà, a dio piacendo, c'è tutto un mondo in mezzo...


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2014)

*una bella giornata...*

...può dipendere di più da come ci sentiamo dentro e non da quello che ci capita...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma voialtre refrattarie, nel dubbio, andreste al parco, al lago, a fare il pane, la pizza ed anche qualche dolce. Che mondo.


No. Io nel dubbio non ho dubbi. Scarsamente refrattaria.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

vabbè ma non c'è paragone tra una bella giornata "qualsiasi" e fare l'amore con uno che mi piace un sacco
mi sembra quasi sciocco dirlo:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma non c'è paragone tra una bella giornata "qualsiasi" e fare l'amore con uno che mi piace un sacco
> mi sembra quasi sciocco dirlo:singleeye:



vabbe dai, dipende dal qualsiasi......se io in una bella giornata becco il poker di sole, vincita all enalotto, un giorno del weekend, i miei fratelli qui e una bella bistecca che gronda sangue vivo, rimando volentieri la scopata ad una altra volta


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma voialtre refrattarie, nel dubbio, andreste al parco, al lago, a fare il pane, la pizza ed anche qualche dolce. Che mondo.


Ma che intendi per "refrattarie"? 

Le cose che elenchi si possono fare anche in due:
al parco, ci sono i cespugli...
al lago, si va al largo...
a fare il pane, pizza, dolci, ci si può inzaccherare a vicenda con gli ingredienti...

:singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (17 Marzo 2014)

Ma insomma gira gira per forza si va a finire sulla citazione della trombata... Quasi ci si sente male se non la si cita, non la si mette in mezzo, non se ne parla, non si rievoca non si misura e non la si mette a confronto con (e' quello che ho fatto anch'io guardando i primi glicini fuori del finestrino, ebbra di forza dell'intelletto), cercando comunque di farla uscire vincitrice da ogni confronto...
A proposito di vittorie, un maschio, anzi maschione, una volta mi ha detto che se gli fosse restata nella vita un'unica scopata supermeravigliosa ed estasiante, e un'unica vittoria strabiliante a un derby al novantesimo avrebbe scelto all'istante il derby. Mi prego' di non dirlo a nessuno.


----------



## Innominata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non l'ho detto. Ho detto che eventualmente può farla.


Ma perché si deve comunque citare il fatto che eventualmente può farla? Qualsiasi cosa bella, per carità, ma la corona e lo scettro devono rimanere ad essa sempre e comunque, puntualizziamo! Sembra quasi che se non si nomina si offenda, o si profili minaccioso lo spettro vendicativo della caduta del pisello e dell'obliterazione del magico pertugio


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma insomma gira gira per forza si va a finire sulla citazione della trombata... Quasi ci si sente male se non la si cita, non la si mette in mezzo, non se ne parla, non si rievoca non si misura e non la si mette a confronto con (e' quello che ho fatto anch'io guardando i primi glicini fuori del finestrino, ebbra di forza dell'intelletto), cercando comunque di farla uscire vincitrice da ogni confronto...
> *A proposito di vittorie, un maschio, anzi maschione, una volta mi ha detto che se gli fosse restata nella vita un'unica scopata supermeravigliosa ed estasiante, e un'unica vittoria strabiliante a un derby al novantesimo avrebbe scelto all'istante il derby*. Mi prego' di non dirlo a nessuno.


Io non lo dico a nessuno, tu, se ti capita, fammi il favore di dirgli da parte mia che è un completo imbecille.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma che intendi per "refrattarie"?
> 
> Le cose che elenchi si possono fare anche in due:
> al parco, ci sono i cespugli...
> ...


Refrattarie vuol dire che si scaldano con tanto, tanto tempo. Eventualmente. C'è il vantaggio che di solito si raffreddano altrettano lentamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma perché si deve comunque citare il fatto che eventualmente può farla? Qualsiasi cosa bella, per carità, ma la corona e lo scettro devono rimanere ad essa sempre e comunque, puntualizziamo! Sembra quasi che se non si nomina si offenda, o si profili minaccioso lo spettro vendicativo della caduta del pisello e dell'obliterazione del magico pertugio


Attualmente, tranne che per i miei figli, non c'è calcio, sole, mare, musica che tenga. Se mi piace una e mi piace davvero allora il tempo, quello che sia, cerco di passarlo con lei.


----------



## Innominata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non lo dico a nessuno, tu, se ti capita, fammi il favore di dirgli da parte mia che è un completo imbecille.


Penserà che sei un altro che teme cadute e obliterazioni se non evoca:rotfl:
Però ci penso io a spiegargli che no, non è così:up:!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Penserà che sei un altro che teme cadute e obliterazioni se non evoca:rotfl:
> Però ci penso io a spiegargli che no, non è così:up:!


Lo pensasse pure, non ti preoccupare.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma insomma gira gira per forza si va a finire sulla citazione della trombata... Quasi ci si sente male se non la si cita, non la si mette in mezzo, non se ne parla, non si rievoca non si misura e non la si mette a confronto con (e' quello che ho fatto anch'io guardando i primi glicini fuori del finestrino, ebbra di forza dell'intelletto), cercando comunque di farla uscire vincitrice da ogni confronto...
> A proposito di vittorie, un maschio, anzi maschione, una volta mi ha detto che se gli fosse restata nella vita un'unica scopata supermeravigliosa ed estasiante, e un'unica vittoria strabiliante a un derby al novantesimo avrebbe scelto all'istante il derby. Mi prego' di non dirlo a nessuno.


Ci credo! Soprattutto se il gol all'ultimo minuto lo faceva lui. :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io mi domando...come si fa a parlare di cultura e filosofia
> con uno che, sbiascica il dialetto romanesco...
> come se stesse a mangiar pane e cipolle???
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma non c'è paragone tra una bella giornata "qualsiasi" e fare l'amore con uno che mi piace un sacco
> mi sembra quasi sciocco dirlo:singleeye:


verissimo: meglio la giornata , no?


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo: meglio la giornata , no?



...piove


:mrgreen:


----------

